# How many birds can my loft hold?



## Markmaw13 (Mar 31, 2011)

How many birds can fit in my loft? My loft is 10ft long 8ft tall and 6ft wide Thanks Mark


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

2sqr feet per bird is the "rule of thumb" so that's 30. 10 x 6 = 60. 60/2 = 30.

The height of the loft doesn't go into the equation, nor does aviary.


----------



## Markmaw13 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Loft*

Okay thanks for the information.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Understand that the 2sq ft per bird is an arbitrary figure devised by some human based on some mumbo jumbo not scientific calculation although it is probably a good rule of thumb figure. Height does matter although it is not part of the2 sq ft rule. Quite obviously a bird having a ceiling height of 1 ft is not going to be as comfortable as one having an 8 ft height. 

Another important aspect in regard to the number of birds you can keep in your loft is how you intend to fly them. For instance, if you free fly them and the loft is just used as a roost and feeding station then you could probably double or triple that number.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also using your eyeballs and common sense goes a long way to not over crowding your birds..and that is the thing you are trying to avoid.. more birds means more feed and more droppings and a loft that does not stay as clean as long.. crowded lofts can be stressful which in turn can run the birds down and open them up to sickness/lice. You don't want your loft to be a concentration camp, but a place to live a healthy life.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Also very important is the number of perches available to the birds. More perches than birds gives them the opportunity to have their own private space and really reduces the squabbling and stress in the loft. I think an adequate aviary helps reduce stress as well since some birds can be perched out there for part of the day and get away from whatever agressive or courting activity is going on in the loft.

Jim


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

rotondo says in his book 1 bird per 1 sq ft of floor space


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> rotondo says in his book 1 bird per 1 sq ft of floor space


All part of the Mumbo Jumbo ...

I think that what we are all trying to say is that there is no hard and set rules when it comes to numbers, no magic formula. It's a question of knowing ( partly from experience I guess) when you are overcrowding your loft. Overcrowding results in stressed birds, stressed birds look and act stressed. They can lose feathers, fight, act skittish and nervous etc.
For someone starting out in the hobby it's probably best to follow the mumbo jumbo rules and wing it from there.


----------



## Markmaw13 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the info everyone i will put more perches and ill fly them more.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah--Right
Put 1 bird per SQ. foot????
Then you will be -on this site-Asking how to solve your problems with your sick birds.
BUT HEY--do it your way --Live and Learn.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Nomad Lofts--Rotondo?--You beleive all things you read about Pigeons????????????
My pigeons can pull a Fright train.


----------



## Markmaw13 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have old dutch capuchins and old german owls and komorner tumblers should i still let them fly? last time i let them fly 1 of the capuchins didint come back just wondering


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

maniac said:


> Understand that the 2sq ft per bird is an arbitrary figure devised by some human based on some mumbo jumbo not scientific calculation although it is probably a good rule of thumb figure. Height does matter although it is not part of the2 sq ft rule. Quite obviously a bird having a ceiling height of 1 ft is not going to be as comfortable as one having an 8 ft height.
> 
> Another important aspect in regard to the number of birds you can keep in your loft is how you intend to fly them. For instance, if you free fly them and the loft is just used as a roost and feeding station then you could probably double or triple that number.


I agree Maniac, I had two coops that were that same size back on the Roof top in Brooklyn & I had 150 birds in each one for years, but they where out all day and all the birds where in good health! Plus I had a large flying pen... I agree its alot of mumbo jumbo, because it all depends if the birds will remain inside the loft all day with only a small cage that doubles as a landing board like many homers coops are designed. But if the birds are free loft all day or if you have a large walk-in flying pen that is double the size of the coops you can keep a whole lot more birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Markmaw13 said:


> I have old dutch capuchins and old german owls and komorner tumblers should i still let them fly? last time i let them fly 1 of the capuchins didint come back just wondering


those breeds may get lost easier than others, it is hard to say.. usually they are not for flying but for showing..but I know people who let them out..but do expect losses as they are not as athletic as say homing pigeons and other performance breeds like your tumblers.. and their homing instincts are not as good as say a homing pigeon if they were to stray off.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Tiplets said:


> I agree Maniac, I had two coops that were that same size back on the Roof top in Brooklyn & I had 150 birds in each one for years, but they where out all day and all the birds where in good health! Plus I had a large flying pen... I agree its alot of mumbo jumbo, because it all depends if the birds will remain inside the loft all day with only a small cage that doubles as a landing board like many homers coops are designed. But if the birds are free loft all day or if you have a large walk-in flying pen that is double the size of the coops you can keep a whole lot more birds.


Well that makes sense that you call them coops then eh?
Not even going to tell us the size?

Our birds live in lofts with room to stretch no cooped up birds here.
Our lofts all under capacity *(2 sq ft per bird)* and will remain that way. Our smallest loft was a 4x8' and it felt over crowded with 14 birds in it.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Print Tippler said:


> 2sqr feet per bird is the "rule of thumb" so that's 30. 10 x 6 = 60. 60/2 = 30.
> 
> The height of the loft doesn't go into the equation, nor does aviary.


I'm agree with Print Tippler


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

My main loft is 12' x 16' x 8' and I have 20 Birds in it, I could put way more (96 if it is one bird for each 2 sq feet) but the 20 in there have all the room they need to live happy and peaceful.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Well that makes sense that you call them coops then eh?
> Not even going to tell us the size?
> 
> Our birds live in lofts with room to stretch no cooped up birds here.
> Our lofts all under capacity *(2 sq ft per bird)* and will remain that way. Our smallest loft was a 4x8' and it felt over crowded with 14 birds in it.


your birds are housed in a Coop which maybe located atop a loft...Look up the two words "Loft & Coop" in your Dictionary and if your birds are housed in a Loft show me the the Photos! the use of the word or term "Loft" is more of that mumbo jumbo for a fancy word or Phrase. But it does sound better!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

pigeons live in lofts, chickens in coops, ducks in houses. alone of the definitions of loft is a pigeon house. coop are a cage or pen for poultry. But coop as the verb like "cooped up inside" is defined as confine in a small space. The the whole point, the space shouldn't be small. Is there anyone who lets the birds out from sunrise to sunset 365 days a year without fail?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Tiplets said:


> your birds are housed in a Coop which maybe located atop a loft...Look up the two words "Loft & Coop" in your Dictionary and if your birds are housed in a Loft show me the the Photos! the use of the word or term "Loft" is more of that mumbo jumbo for a fancy word or Phrase. But it does sound better!


Actually, as far as definitions go 

Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press
coop/kuːp/ 
▶noun 
a cage or pen for confining poultry. 
▶verb 
(usu. be cooped up) confine in a small space.
– origin ME cowpe, based on L. cupa; cf. cooper.


Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press:
loft/lɒft/ 
▶noun 
1 a room or storage space directly under the roof of a house or other building. 
2 a pigeon house. 

seems to me your ideas of a coop are more mumbo jumbo

Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press:
mumbo-jumbo
▶noun 
informal language or ritual causing or intended to cause confusion or bewilderment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really can't count the aviary. They live in the loft. They don't normally sleep in the aviary unless the loft is too crowded. Besides, the loft should be roomy enough for them to be comfortable without constant stress of crowding. Height doesn't count either.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Actually, as far as definitions go
> 
> Concise Oxford English Dictionary © 2008 Oxford University Press
> coop/kuːp/
> ...


Yes I know, Just like many words that now have different meanings and that are now used Like "Cool, Hip or Bad", for which it was never intended! I'm almost 60 and the word that was used was a Pigeon Coop which was located on the Loft of a building. I use the word "Loft" myself today, I find it to be a cool & hip term and seen some bad ass coops in my days. I mean nice looking Lofts!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

So there you have it!!. opinions on the mumbo jumbo of the number of birds you can keep in a coop. It ranges from the common rooftop lofts found in New York and some of the major capitols of Europe and Asia that commonly hold hundreds of birds to those persons who keep often only a few birds in pampered conditions in huge lofts where they are often never even given the chance to do what nature intended them to do ... to soar free. Kinda like buying a horse and keeping it corralled all it's life. A ****ty existance

Others won't answer your question directly, preferring to argue over the technical wording of where pigeons roost. I haven't checked but I guarantee that if you google pigeon loft or pigeon coop you will get hits for both because both are common usage words and only someone suffering class distinction or perhaps jesting would nit pick about it.

Old Sky Tex is a cantankerous old bugger like myself and you probably caught him on an off day. His advice is nearly always good but he is prone to giving the harshest answer he can without supporting it with the meat of his thinking.

So don't get put off with the answers you got. Look at the ones that make sense to you and always proceed with care.

Good luck


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

when i was younger i always heard them called PIGEON COOPS in Delaware, i knew a fancier and racer thats how i got into them ( beside my feral orphans ) and he told me what they were called " PIGEON COOPS" in the USA & " LOFTS " over seas because thats what they call them???? i don't know coop, loft, loft does sound alot better


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Markmaw13 said:


> How many birds can fit in my loft? My loft is 10ft long 8ft tall and 6ft wide Thanks Mark


The correct answer was in the first 3 posts. 1 bird per 2 square feet of floor space. Nothing else counts no matter what.

I recommend that when you reach 1/2 the number of birds allowed by the 2 square feet per bird formula look and see how every one is and then decide if you really want to pack in 1 bird per 2 square feet.

*This thread has gone off topic.*


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

maniac said:


> So there you have it!!. opinions on the mumbo jumbo of the number of birds you can keep in a coop. It ranges from the common rooftop lofts found in New York and some of the major capitols of Europe and Asia that commonly hold hundreds of birds to those persons who keep often only a few birds in pampered conditions in huge lofts where they are often never even given the chance to do what nature intended them to do ... to soar free. Kinda like buying a horse and keeping it corralled all it's life. A ****ty existance
> 
> Others won't answer your question directly, preferring to argue over the technical wording of where pigeons roost. I haven't checked but I guarantee that if you google pigeon loft or pigeon coop you will get hits for both because both are common usage words and only someone suffering class distinction or perhaps jesting would nit pick about it.
> 
> ...


Never met you or Sky Tx for that matter, but you two straight-shooters are the kind of folks I'd like to tip a beer with.

Jim


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

loonecho said:


> Never met you or Sky Tx for that matter, but you two straight-shooters are the kind of folks I'd like to tip a beer with.
> 
> Jim


I'll add rpalmer to that group as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> The correct answer was in the first 3 posts. 1 bird per 2 square feet of floor space. Nothing else counts no matter what.
> 
> I recommend that when you reach 1/2 the number of birds allowed by the 2 square feet per bird formula look and see how every one is and then decide if you really want to pack in 1 bird per 2 square feet.
> 
> *This thread has gone off topic.*



This is excellent advise.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> The correct answer was in the first 3 posts. 1 bird per 2 square feet of floor space. Nothing else counts no matter what.
> 
> I recommend that when you reach 1/2 the number of birds allowed by the 2 square feet per bird formula look and see how every one is and then decide if you really want to pack in 1 bird per 2 square feet.
> 
> *This thread has gone off topic.*


 LMAO, Are you really Sure? You sound more like a text book car Mechanic that thinks he knows it all. But that has never greased his hands.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Never met you or Sky Tx for that matter, but you two straight-shooters are the kind of folks I'd like to tip a beer with.

Jim


I am partial to a cold Coors on on a hot, dusty day re-living the worst of times and the best of times, forgetting the sorrows and laughing at all the fun I've had along the way.

Bottoms up


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone can put their own spin on a word for their own personal reasons but some of you need to look up "DOVECOTE" then you may call your building that keeps your pigeons safe and provides every thing they need what ever you feel like calling your building. Each to their own. If I say my" loft" or the "coop" or the pigeon house or "Dovecote" is that giong to make my birds fly farther or faster or better than the next guy that has a different name for his structure.


----------



## gazzman58 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned that it is also relative to the breed of pigeons you keep. You will get a lot more ESFT's in a loft 20 x 10 than you will Kings so the size of the birds and wether they spend most of the time on perches or on the floor has to be taken into account as well.


----------



## gazzman58 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tiplets said:


> Yes I know, Just like many words that now have different meanings and that are now used Like "Cool, Hip or Bad", for which it was never intended! I'm almost 60 and the word that was used was a Pigeon Coop which was located on the Loft of a building. I use the word "Loft" myself today, I find it to be a cool & hip term and seen some bad ass coops in my days. I mean nice looking Lofts!


Americans tend to use the term coop and the British and us Aussies use the term loft. We each know what the other is talking about and I think that is all that matters.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

gazzman58 said:


> Americans tend to use the term coop and the British and us Aussies use the term loft. We each know what the other is talking about and I think that is all that matters.


I Totally Agree


----------

